

How does Perkville work? - rocamboleh
http://www.perkville.com
Are those reward points redeemable at any of the registered businesses or only at your own? 
What is the revenue model here?<p>Looks interesting.
======
rocamboleh
What is the revenue model? Are the points redeemable at any registered
business, or merely at your own?

